
Ask HN: What's the next “ARPANET” type of breakthrough? - yeukhon
I came across recommendation from some HNers to read the book &quot;When Wizards Stay Up Late: The Origin of the Internet&quot;, and the book is like an adrenaline drink. I ask myself, what&#x27;s the next breakthrough I can be involved in?<p>I may create a new tool, make some smart optimization here and there at work, but I would be more excited if I get to solve real hard problems.<p>So my question to the community is: what do you think is the next &quot;ARPANET&quot; type of breakthrough which will become legendary in history?<p>Thanks.
======
jfaucett
The computer/brain interface. This will fundamentally change the way we
interact with technology because it will make said tech essentially part of us
and expand our sensory experience and understanding of reality.

------
babyrainbow
ARPANET is not legendary. INTERNET is not a breakthrough. Same as mobile
phones

It is just a bunch on computers connected over a wire, on a phenomenal
scale...

To reach the next breakthrough, we ll first have to go through the next big
global crisis...Our next breakthroughs will rise from its ashes.

So our generation might see the start of this crisis. Couple of your next
generations will live through it..Maybe after even more generations, if we
have learned a couple of things from the past (I mean, the present as of now),
our intellects might be free enough so that human kind can create further
breakthroughs...

~~~
yeukhon
If Internet is not considered a breakthrough, nothing else is.

~~~
babyrainbow
How old are you?

~~~
yeukhon
Does it matter?

~~~
babyrainbow
Yes. If you are a kid, I might explain how the INTERNET is not a
"breakthrough". If you are someone old, then it might be too late for that
exercise...

~~~
yeukhon
I am 25. But I am all ears why someone would think it is not a breakthrough. I
might learn something or a new perspective.

Thanks.

------
Artlav
Sigh... If only it was that easy to predict.

